# Plasma or LED



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

I am wanting to buy about a 37 or 40in tv for small sitting room. Seems most televisions i have looked at have LCD screens. Should i buy an LED or Plasma? 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

While I don't have a definite answer for you, from what I've been seeing, the pros and cons of LCD and plasmas seems to have diminished greatly. I use to like the plasma because of the better viewing angles but I've seen some LCDs that look just as good. Power consumption which is less with LCD has improved quite a bit with plasmas. Fast motion which looks awkward on some LCD I think has improved on the later models but I still feel the plasma does it a tad better.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There seems to be lots of positive reviews of the new LED displays one big plus is they are very power efficient and the colors seem to be very rich. The downside is they are still fairly pricey and because they are new we dont really know the life span on the technology. We do know that LEDs themselves last far longer than any other lighting technology out there but we do not know how long or how problematic the local dimming feature is.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I like Plasma's myself because I think the colors look better to me and no motion blur when watching sports. That being said there is no substitute for your own eye's. Take your time and look at a few different models and widdle it down to the ones you liked best. Then get on line and look for reviews on those models. You can get a great deal on black friday so keep your eye's open. A store near me is having a black friday special and they are selling a 50'' LG Plasma for $699 so the deals are out there. Good luck.:wave:


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you for fast replies and info on both.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

If you're a big day time watcher, soap operas, news, etc.; LCD.

If you're more into movies at night, fast action films, and like sports; Plasma.


----------

